# Canning sweet potatoes



## rkunsaw (Feb 26, 2015)

We still have gobs of sweet potatoes and some of them are starting to sprout, so we plan to start canning  some today. I'll also cut some for fries and put them in the freezer. We already have a couple of dozen containers of sweet potato puree in the freezer. I ate a baked sweet potato last night. 

If anyone wants to stop by I'll give you a sack full.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2015)

Click here


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Ken. Besides baked, boiled and mashed we make sweet potato casseroles, pies, cakes, brownies, and fries. I just took a quick glance at the site. Looks like I might find some good recipes.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 4, 2015)

Canning more sweet potatoes today.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

I didn't see these till I put up my thread.

Sweet potatoes can fairly good, not so much with regular potatoes. imo.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2018)

Not wild about sweet potatoes unless made savory somehow....just some butter and salt. I really can't eat sweet potatoes when made even sweeter. Rather have chocolate if going to the sweet side. layful:nthego:


----------



## terry123 (Dec 2, 2018)

Love them anyway.  If you live around the Houston, Clear Lake area, I will be happy to take a sack.


----------

